# Mon ordi' ne reconnait pas mon Ipod Touch.



## offendandrun (14 Juillet 2010)

Bonjours, voilà, j'ai un problème avec mon Ipod touch, je le branche sur mon ordinateur, mon ordinateur fait du bruit pour dire que quelque chose a été branché. Mais rien n'apparait dans poste de travail. Même pas Camera ou Ipod. Ensuite je met en route iTunes & même problème. Rien ne s'affiche. Il ne reconnait pas mon Ipod. Pourtant ma version iTunes est mis à jour & mon Ipod & aussi mis à jour. 
J'espère que quelqu'un pourra m'aider. 
Je précise que c'est un ordinateur qui n'a pas plus d'un an & demi & que je n'avais pas mis iTunes dessus encore. Donc, que c'est la première fois que je branche mon iPod sur cet ordi. 
Je précise aussi que avant d'avoir cet ordinateur qui est le mien, j'utilisais l'ordinateur familial, sur lequel mon iPod est toujours reconnu, il est sous XP. & J'utilisais l'ordinateur portable de mon père qui lui aussi reconnait toujours mon iPod & est sous Vista. :hein: 

Merci de votre j'espère futur aide. 

Je suis sur Windows XP.


----------

